# Yellowing leaves still



## Airbone (Jun 22, 2021)

Hey guys had an issue a while back with yellowing leaves. 
Came to conclusion it was a magnesium deficiency. I got my ph in line for hydro now at 5.8 and upped the cal mag.
Using now over recommended dose and still getting more yellows. 
Any other thing it could be?
All the yellows are the large fan leaves and everything on top is showing no signs of problems.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 22, 2021)

Here’s a pic of the top of the canopy.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 22, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Here’s a pic of the top of the canopy.View attachment 274338


Impressive, I think it could be a root issue. Last year i had the same issue repotted and the yellowing went away.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 22, 2021)

God I hope not. I can’t do anything about that. They are all in 4” pvc pipes. No way to move them without killing them.
I am running a flush treatment right now hopefully that helps.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 22, 2021)

Roots


----------



## JoseyWales (Jun 23, 2021)

Airbone said:


> God I hope not. I can’t do anything about that. They are all in 4” pvc pipes. No way to move them without killing them.
> I am running a flush treatment right now hopefully that helps.


Do these root look the same as the past plants?


----------



## leafminer (Jun 23, 2021)

Just old age.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)

Having all kinds of issues with leaks everywhere and root issues! 

Live and learn I guess. No way I’m going to be able to keep these in the greenhouse for a couple more months the way it’s going. Took a clone off of each one and starting over I think as soon as they root. Hopefully will get something out of the greenhouse still.
 Just hard to bring myself to chop down these beautiful 4-6 ft tall ladies.

Next year totally revamping the outdoor set up. Way bigger everything!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Woah woah!!!


nooo!


At LEAST take a LARGE PVC pipe cutter-  cut the pvc as wide as you can to remove it from the setup and cut the roots out of the pvc and transplant into Rubbermaid’s and do a DWC / flood drain or put them in soil if you don’t want to fool with water AT MINIMUM!!!



DO NOT DITCH THEM!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

You can literally put the greenhouse up on blocks To raise it up (if it is not fastened to a slab/foundation /etc)
WHEN the plants get bigger and u need room.

Super cropping the piss out of them will help.  And u need to do ALOT of it!

Get to pinching!

Do not give up on those beautiful babys!!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

you will have lower leaves that die off as they age. It’s normal anyway but it’s happening now just because those leaves are old and that plant has way better leaves in way better locations to get sun.

Trimming the undergrowth and suckers is a good idea anyway to aid in airflow and helping the plant to focus its energy elsewhere.

One you harvest the colas leave the popcorn and b buds to mature and fatten up...

You are doing great man. I’m impressed!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> View attachment 274552
> View attachment 274552


April 26 th


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Haha!  You beat me to it!

You gunna have to go BIG!!!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> you will have lower leaves that die off as they age. It’s normal anyway but it’s happening now just because those leaves are old and that plant has way better leaves in way better locations to get sun.
> 
> Trimming the undergrowth and suckers is a good idea anyway to aid in airflow and helping the plant to focus its energy elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Thought about it but would have to sawzall all the tubes open. Thought I could still maybe get some good output by the harvest season considering how fast they went.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

This thing is to small for one decent outdoor plant imo....


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Thought about it but would have to sawzall all the tubes open. Thought I could still maybe get some good output by the harvest season considering how fast they went.



My thinking is:  after all that effort why not at least TRY to transplant them???


----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> This thing is to small for one decent outdoor plant imo....


Way too small I figured out.
Set up works great but didn’t know how fast it would grow.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

The big PVC pipe cutters would cut it like butter-  WAYYYY less trauma.  SawZall would beat it to shit


----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> My thinking is:  after all that effort why not at least TRY to transplant them???


Definitely will try just not optimistic with it. They have 2-3 plants per tube and all the roots are tied together.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Way too small I figured out.
> Set up works great but didn’t know how fast it would grow.




You did a GREAT job for a first time outdoor hydro setup.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Definitely will try just not optimistic with it. They have 2-3 plants per tube and all the roots are tied together.



It’s a ******* weed-  tough as nails!   I think they will transplant well.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Can you just plant them in big grow bags and let them finish in soil outside the little greenhouse?

With the right mix those things will be MONSTERS!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> Can you just plant them in big grow bags and let them finish in soil outside the little greenhouse?
> 
> With the right mix those things will be MONSTERS!


I got a little indoor set up as well so I have soil and nutes. Will try my best of course, super sad about possibly loosing my girls!


----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> I got a little indoor set up as well so I have soil and nutes. Will try my best of course, super sad about possibly loosing my girls!


Really appreciate your input!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Well don’t loose hope!  Just take your time cutting the pvc away from the roots.

EVEN IF you left SOME pvc around the stem if needed - that alone will not bother them much.

Just take your time and make sure the roots are misted while cutting them.  Have a mister filled with your regular solution...mist here and there as you are working.


----------



## Airbone (Jun 28, 2021)

Airbone said:


> Definitely will try just not optimistic with it. They have 2-3 plants per tube and all the roots are tied together.


I really appreciate your input! Hardly anyone else here knows hydro.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 28, 2021)

Well I think I’ve been here almost 15 years off and on, I know a little bit. 

I miss the REAL OGs...   useless, smurf, alien, ranger danger, brothers grunt, hicountry, SFC, Closet growth, NZ, I mean the list goes on and on and on.

I miss these ppl in the worst way. We all were learning and growing together for decades...

RIP to all those that are gone....

It’s been a long road and most of it was not paved.

Thank you for thanking me.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 1, 2021)

I got two out of the tubes and in pots!
Five to go…. Need way more soil!










One looks a little sad but hopefully will voice back.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Those tubes dont look big enough for a root system like that.


----------



## Airbone (Jul 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Those tubes dont look big enough for a root system like that.


Yeah I found that out real quick!


----------



## Airbone (Jul 1, 2021)

Transplants not looking so good. Brought them in out of the greenhouse to cooler climate.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Those tubes dont look big enough for a root system like that.




That’s why we suggested he cut them out.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

MIST THE LEAVES!   Mist EVERYTHING!!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

Damn I missed this by a day.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

I have to admit I’m pretty pissed at myself that I missed this.  This is my failure.  If he didn’t mist that plant it’s done.

**** me.


I’m praying over here.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jul 2, 2021)

When pulling hydro and putting in dirt it’s best to use feed water. You don’t want to swing the PH to hard at first.


Hope there is Hope.  
M
Let us know.


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 2, 2021)

Don't quote me on this, because I am having a similar problem.  Based on the research I have done, it seems that leaves can yellow from too much light or too little, too much water or too little.  Looking at your pictures, it seems that your plants are quite bushy and the yellow leaves are on the inside of the canopy so they can't get good light...  Maybe clear out all the leaves in the middle of the plant?


----------



## Tropical Sativa Man (Jul 2, 2021)

trillions of atoms said:


> MIST THE LEAVES!   Mist EVERYTHING!!


Looks like they need water bad, but, I am no expert.  I have transplanted plants in the past outdoors where the roots were damaged during the transplant.  I dumped a gallon of spring water on them, and they perked right up.


----------

